# Another mouth to feed.



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 26, 2013)

So Jethro and I are out changing a water pump on my old truck.He's in charge of leg licking and stealing any tool or part that hits the ground and I get to do every thing else.Good arangement for him , twice the work for me.
When all of a sudden I realise that both my legs were geting licked at the same time. OK atenttion to be paid here. I turn arround and find this brown , skin and bones ,golden eye, red nose,tail wagger.
She looks like she hasn't eaten in a week. I could count every rib on her.She must know I am a sucker cause she gives me the look and shakes her tail so hard that I think she is going to fall over.
So the water pump gets put on hold and I go in to get some food and water for our new guest. Two bowls of food later she comes over to me and gives me a lick and then goes over to Jethro and lies down and goes to sleep. Oh Boy how am I going to explane this to SWMBO.
So being King of the castle I keep my mouth shut and and let our new guest charm her way into the bosses heart.That was two days ago. Last night the boss comes home and says "If she is going to stay she needs a name."And calls her "Miss Ellie."
I'm sure there will be a learning curve for our newest member but for now there is peace in the kingdom.
She has gained three pounds in three days and has not stoped waggin her tail.
*********I'm just a sucker for a preaty face********G*************


----------



## Ray C (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow!  How nice.  About how old is she?


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't know.She acts like a pup and her milk teeth are gone. My best guess is less than a year.
*************Just Saying****************G***************


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 26, 2013)

Gator,
That is a pretty puppy.  and she looks like she is getting the best end of the deal too.  As long as Momma names em they can stay.  If she calls it that dog then I hafta campaign more to get them in the fold.  She calls our newest the little princess and little miss so she is going to get to stay a while.  Anybody in the neighborhood missing a puppy, or is she a dropped off and run dog from some useless "pet" owner?   Either way it looks like she has decided to stay.  Good luck.

Bob


----------



## Ray C (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey... maybe you'll be a grand-daddy too!  Can I have one of the pups?


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 26, 2013)

I walked her arround the neighborhood for a good half mile circle and no ones claimed her .
  From what I can tell she was abused at where ever she was before  she got here.
  I will take another picture with somthing for scale. Jethro tips the scale at 90lbs. Ellie might weigh in at 12 or 14 lbs. She can literally walk under him .
  Pics to follow.
***************G*************


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Jun 26, 2013)

Good luck with the new one Grumpy. I have found that dogs are usually happier with another furry companion (canine or feline). I'm the one that has to put my foot down at my house. My wife keeps saying that she wants to retire and foster dogs. For her, foster is a code word for accumulate.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 26, 2013)

It's a sure bet with my photographic skills that National Geographic will not be calling on me to do next months cover.:lmao:
Trying to get those two to stay in one place and look at the camara at the same time was quite the chore.
Here is the best I can do till they both go to sleep.
Harvey my friends gall me Gator. Grumpy is just my disposition. :rofl:
***********G************


----------



## Tamper84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Very nice Gator!!  I'm glad the two pups are getting along!! And I'm glad you just didn't boot her away. 

Chris


----------



## churchjw (Jun 27, 2013)

Rbeckett said:


> Gator,
> That is a pretty puppy.  and she looks like she is getting the best end of the deal too.  As long as Momma names em they can stay.  If she calls it that dog then I hafta campaign more to get them in the fold.  She calls our newest the little princess and little miss so she is going to get to stay a while.  Anybody in the neighborhood missing a puppy, or is she a dropped off and run dog from some useless "pet" owner?   Either way it looks like she has decided to stay.  Good luck.
> 
> Bob


I agree with Bob once momma likes her she is there to stay.  I think you can judge a lot about a man by how he keeps his tools and how he treats his pets. Looks like Miss Ellie's life took a good turn.  :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## rafe (Jun 27, 2013)

grumpygator said:


> It's a sure bet with my photographic skills that National Geographic will not be calling on me to do next months cover.:lmao:
> Trying to get those two to stay in one place and look at the camara at the same time was quite the chore.
> Here is the best I can do till they both go to sleep.
> Harvey my friends gall me Gator. Grumpy is just my disposition. :rofl:
> ...



Want to liven things up a bit .....put a small hand full of pebbles in that coke bottle ,they love it .....Nice looking pups you have there , I too believe they do better with a furry friend, my limit is two though....


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 27, 2013)

Gator that is one beautiful girl- never seen a Shepard looking dog (?) look so much like a chocolate lab

You made me laugh out loud here- reminding me what a P-I-A dogs can be and make us happy about it!
I had a pit-boxer mix that would eat the hell out if something, and stand next to the mess so proud of herself that it was hard to be mad very long ha hah


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks more like a brown Doberman or Rottweiler to me.  I had an airdale mix that kinda looked like her a while back.  You know if Momma says she needs to go I can probably find room for her up here with Indi, Halley and me....  Just sayin....

Bob


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow Gator...had to do a double take, that looks just like a dog I had for 16 years.
She came up as a skinny abused stray and was the best dog I every had. Had to put her down last year...it was like losing my best friend (she was)


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 28, 2013)

She sounds like a russian-socket! Rush up to a bowl of food, and sock her nose in it.
Cute pup, Im glad she found a sucker.. oh I mean home.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 28, 2013)

sometimes good thing can happen to ya when even when you're really down.
 in the pup's case she found a responsible, loving family in a cold world.
you all will gain from your generosity, and the world's a little better somehow i feel.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 28, 2013)

Rbeckett said:


> Looks more like a brown Doberman or Rottweiler to me.  I had an airdale mix that kinda looked like her a while back.  You know if Momma says she needs to go I can probably find room for her up here with Indi, Halley and me....  Just sayin....
> 
> Bob



I see that Rottweiler thing there now, yes



Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 28, 2013)

You have a way with words Gator!



Bernie


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 30, 2013)

Jrthro my male Catahoula lepoard hound, has decided that he will walk Ellie, and I will walk him.
We sure do get some interesting looks on our morning walks.
The best I can figure Ellie is 1/4 food hound ,1/4 tail wagger , 1/4 tongue licker and the rest pure trouble maker.
************G**************


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 30, 2013)

Gator, that's just too cute.  Looks like Ellie is settled in for the long haul.  Indi has finally decided that coming into the house is OK and the world isn't gonna end.  She started using the dog door last night spontaneously and came in and out several times during the evening.  Later on when the house was quiet and every one was asleep she came in quietly and laid down for a good while at my feet.  When I got up this morning she was in the bedroom sleeping on the dog bed so she has made the decision that the house is OK.  She is still eating well and continues to gain weight too so Holly and I are planning to continue her training to become my service dog.  She was nearly done when they took her out of training and it will be very simple for her to complete the training with me because she has accepted me as her person already.  That was why she had to stop training . because she would get confused by different people giving her commands.  She responds to my commands nearly 100% of the time already and she just needs a little work on recall and focus.  When I put her on guard and tell her to focus she patrols and does well but after several hours she has to be reminded.  She is just past being a puppy, so I kind of expected to have to relearn some of the early commands when she got acclimated to being here with me and Holly.  Hope Jethro and Ellie keep getting along and walking each other too.

Bob


----------

